# UV protected PVC



## BSSTG (Oct 5, 2015)

Greetings,

2012 IPC

Are there any specifics in the code regarding PVC piping systems being exposed to sunlight?

BSSTG


----------



## conarb (Oct 5, 2015)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> Greetings,2012 IPC
> 
> Are there any specifics in the code regarding PVC piping systems being exposed to sunlight?
> 
> BSSTG


I've asked that question before without getting an answer, when ABS was first approved in California the inspectors were requiring that all vent pipe after going through the roof be protected with a UV protecting paint, but I don't see that anymore.  Is there a code section on it?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 5, 2015)

It is not a big deal if left exposed to sunlight. Reduces impact resistance a very small amount.

Is PVC and CPVC pipe UV resistant?



Article Title: Is PVC and CPVC pipe UV resistant?

Article Summary: Weatherability of PVC Pipe

Article Date: 12/11/2007

Article ID: 774

Share This: 

 

 





Testing and past field experience studies have concluded that when conventional Type I, Grade I (Cell Class 12454) rigid PVC pipe is exposed to UV radiation from sunlight the following conditions have been noted.-         The effects of exposure to UV radiation results in a color change to the product, slight increase in tensile strength, slight increase in modulus of elasticity, and a slight decrease in impact strength.

-         UV degradation occurs only in the plastic material directly exposed to UV radiation and to extremely shallow penetration depths (frequently less the 0.01”).

-         UV degradation does not continue when exposure to UV is terminated.

-         UV radiation will not penetrate even thin shields such as paint coatings, clothing, or wrapping.

Based on these studies, Harvel Plastic, Inc. recommends that PVC and CPVC piping products (i.e. pipe, duct, & shapes) exposed to the direct effects of UV radiation be painted with a light colored acrylic or latex paint that is chemically compatible with the PVC/CPVC products. Compatibility information should be confirmed with the paint manufacturer. The use of oil based paints is not recommended.

When painting the effects of exposure to sunlight are significantly reduced, however, consideration should be given to the effects of expansion/contraction of the system caused by heat absorption in outdoor applications. The use of light colored, reflective paint coating will reduce this affect, however, the system must also be designed and installed in such a manner to reduce the effects of movement due to thermal expansion.

It should be noted that Harvel’s standard formulation of PVC compound (H707) used in the manufacture of our rigid pipe contains 1-1/2% titanium dioxide (Ti02), a natural UV inhibitor. Harvel’s Corzan compounds used in the manufacture of rigid CPVC pipe contains at least 2% Titanium Dioxide (Ti02). Harvel’s Clear PVC piping products do not contain UV inhibitors and should not be exposed to UV radiation.

Another report

http://www.uni-bell.org/resources/New2Tech%20Brief%20-%20UV2.pdf


----------



## north star (Oct 5, 2015)

*& ~ &*

Here is another Technical Bulletin from the JM Eagle Pipe Co., ...from 2009:

*http://www.jmeagle.com/pdfs/Technical%20Bulletins/TB10SunlightEffectsonPVC.pdf*



*& ~ &*


----------



## conarb (Oct 5, 2015)

But the question is still are there any code sections requiring UV protection of PVC, ABS, or any plastic pipe?  There must have been in the past or inspectors wouldn't have been requiring it. I've only used ABS once in 1978 when it became legal here, it was a two story home and the 4" waste ran down a dining room wall and it made such a horrible noise that I replaced it and have never used it again.  I do remember a case here in 1999 when one of the defects on the inspector's list was no UV protective paint on the vent pipes.


----------



## pete_t (Oct 5, 2015)

Protection of both ABS and PVC are in the CPC Appendixes of the Installation standards


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 6, 2015)

2015 UPC 312.13 & 312.14 do not permit direct exposure unless protected from UV

A code section that is not needed according to the industry manufacturers


----------



## north star (Oct 6, 2015)

*& ~ =*



In reading thru some of the manufacturer' installation instructions

for pvc  &  abs, apparently quite a bit of testing has been done

on these materials being installed and left in exposed sunlight

[ *RE:* min. of 2 years  ].

In the manufacturer' web sites that I visited, they conclude that

the chemical compositions of their piping does take in to consideration

the minute breakdown of the outer layer of the material [ i.e. - in

the 0.001  - 0.002 inch range  ] when exposed to severe UV radiation.

Also, I haven't found one manufacturer that "requires" protection

[ i.e. - by painting or by approved insulation or other  ],  however, ...I

did see where they DO recommend painting or other approved means

to cover the piping.

By painting or covering the piping,  ...according the manufacturer',

this will extend the life of the exposed piping & fittings.

Hope this helps !



*= ~ &*


----------



## conarb (Oct 6, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> 2015 UPC 312.13 & 312.14 do not permit direct exposure unless protected from UVA code section that is not needed according to the industry manufacturers


So what do you inspectors do, you've got something that violates the code yet the manufacturers say it's okay?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 6, 2015)

conarb said:
			
		

> So what do you inspectors do, you've got something that violates the code yet the manufacturers say it's okay?


We are under the UPC and I waive the requirement as allowed by the state

(23) The building official may waive minor building code violations that do not constitute an imminent threat to property or to the health, safety, or welfare of any person.


----------



## conarb (Oct 6, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> We are under the UPC and I waive the requirement as allowed by the state(23) The building official may waive minor building code violations that do not constitute an imminent threat to property or to the health, safety, or welfare of any person.


That makes sense, can you also waive some of these Green and Energy code requirements "that do not constitute an imminent threat to property or to the health, safety, or welfare of any person."?


----------



## ICE (Oct 6, 2015)

I make them paint it


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 7, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> I make them paint it


All because the UV may degrade .01 of an inch of thickness of the pipe that can have a wall thickness between .154 for 2" and .216 for 3" PVC.

How much impact will a roof vent be receiving? Remember the code says "exposed to direct sunlight". Are you making the call when and how much direct sunlight exposure the pvc pipe on the side of a house under a 2 ft overhang may have throughout the year?

I think the UPC needs a code amendment with an exception for roof stack vent or maybe just a deletion on those two sections


----------



## ICE (Oct 10, 2015)

If it's not painted it gets all chalky looking.  That's almost rude to do to them.  And .0001" or 10" , degradation is the word used to describe it.

Let me add that nobody has ever complained....they just say, "Oh ya, the Sun will kill it huh"


----------

